# A Suggestion for Bottom Navigation:



## eaglewing (Mar 6, 2010)

*I would like to make a suggestion to have one of your web techs add some sort of NAV link that shows at the bottom of threads... (besides the pulldown box)
*







*
Anything would help, even a "Back to Top" button would work, or the 'Active Topics' Button.**




** 

It's just kinda a hassle to scroll all the way back UP and then click up there to go to the 'recent posts' again...

I can always just CLICK the HOME button on my keyboard, but sometimes I'm laying back in my chair reading and just wana use the mouse...

Once again, NOT A COMPLAINT, just a request. I'm sure others might agree but be hesitant to say.*


----------



## ddave (Mar 6, 2010)

If you look in the lower right corner of the screen shot you posted, you will see the word *Top*. 

Clicking that will take you back to the top of the page.

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 6, 2010)

You've done a good deed my friend. Points to you.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 6, 2010)

*AHHH WELL, there ya go!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That works for me!!! I did not click there before... 
THX, case closed!!!*


----------

